# I need help



## Optuhmistic (Mar 23, 2015)

my plant was growing in a pot inside but I put it outside in the dirt a few weeks ago but it started to show signs of flowering but at the same time the leaves are growing very slowly there were so many bugs so I transplanted it into soil with nutrients is there a way I can get it to continue flowering via light cycle or should I let it get more sun 

View attachment WP_20130305_23_04_52_Smart.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2015)

More light is always better when in veg.
Need more info to really help you. Like strain, type of soil,od temps, nutes being used.


----------



## Optuhmistic (Mar 23, 2015)

well for the strain not sure. It's loud and it's an indica plant. the soil is I'm not sure I'll have to look at which one I used but it had all the nutrients and I grabbed some miracle grow feeder. I'm in Florida so the temps are increasing. its taking in all natural light and I been using bottled water. I'll water it almost a whole bottle on hottest days cause the temperature is rising. but the insects anything I can do till I can pick up neem oil


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

if you plan to grow it in, get a light/ if not, put a fluro or something above it to stop it from flowering and when days become longer, put it out. for pests, well you need some sort of pesticide


----------



## Optuhmistic (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks and yeah this was just my first go but I will order that light and was thinking of putting my cherry kush in a hydroponic set.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 23, 2015)

Do yourself a huge favor and feed those miracle grow nutes to your toilet! They're garbage for cannabis. Try using something more geared for cannabis. Like Advance nutrients  jungle juice, fox farm, or general hydroponics flora three part? If you can't get that, then go to Home Depot and get some Alaska fish fertilizer! miracle grow contains crystals that contain time release nutes and its gonna do more detriment than good!  Are the bugs on the plants, or in the soil?


----------



## Optuhmistic (Mar 23, 2015)

thank you I honestly and they are hanging under the leaves but I haven't seen any today cause it rained and they were gone but still how can I repair the damage done and prevent any other accidents.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 23, 2015)

You cannot repair the damage, what's done is done, and neem oil is not good to put on your plant during flower! It's OD so bugs are gonna get at it, you really need to add neem in veg and grow a healthy plant and it will naturally build its own defenses against pests and disease. Most OD growers start their plants indoor until it's big and healthy enough to survive the rigors of OD exposure. Then transplant it outside. If I were you I'd buy a light put under 24 hr schedule, and revert it to veg, then spray it with neem oil and get it healthy, then try planting it outside!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

High Brix said it all.  Good advice.  I think neem oil is nasty and wouldn't use that.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree rose I' don't like neem either, but it does work! It is nasty oily stuff. I just rely on the health and vigor of my plants myself!


----------



## oldsman (Mar 24, 2015)

How big is the plant? How old? You said she'll in the ground for a couple weeks now? If it was under 24hrs light then put outside into the ground she sensed the change in the lighting schedule and started flowering. Since our days are getting longer I'd say within a couple weeks she will sense this as well and start to reveg on her own. I'm in N.FL so for the bugs I'd get some Azmax, Forbid (heavy-duty stuff), and a pyrithian(sp) based spray.


----------



## pandabacon (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah should have waited to transplant outside until you have at least 16 hours of daylight right now its around 12. How wet is your soil? lt could be the soure of your bug problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2015)

Pandabacobn mentioned something that I was thinking--not a good time of year to plant outdoors.  There is not enough light outdoors now for the plant to veg properly.  When you are at around 12 hours of day and 12 hours of dark as we are when we are near the equinox, it is hard to get a plant outdoors to veg.  

I personally have never had neem oil work for anything.  And I just hated the oily residue it leaves on the plants.  I am using SNS products for pests and it works most of the time.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2015)

Please do not use neem oil.
MG soil with nutes suck. I would use an organic soil with no nutes added. If you see on the bag "feeds up to ? Months" do not buy it.

A healthy OD plant can ward off pests and disease.


----------



## the_original_TCVG (Mar 24, 2015)

first off... the plant got sun-bleached... second - because yer in Florida, yer going to have to increase the light hrs to put it back into veg... which won't be a bad thing, as reveging a plant that's in flower _should _ increase the vigor and give you a bushier plant - if I was you, I would stick it in the garage under simple fluorescent lighting overnight... if you have it under the sun during the day, then it doesn't matter if the overnight lighting is weak... you just need light to keep it in veg... the sun on during the day is what is going to count 

were I lucky enough as you, I'd veg that baby for a year and make a monster of a bush then leave it outside only when I wanted to flower it out.

Because yer in Florida, the daylight hrs are ALWAYS going to be in flowering cycle mode ... you can't do a regular outdoor grow like I can here in Vancouver... you HAVE to add artificial lighting to yer grow in order to veg a plant, but you have summer time strength in your day's sunshine all year round


----------

